# Spoiled Dog wanted to Share...



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That 'stroll' was so enjoyable! Thank you so much for posting. He's is so stunningly handsome and your flowers are beautiful! Can't believe someone who knows dogs wouldn't know he's Pure Gold!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great photos and commentary  But are you sure he is a Golden Retriever? :


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

looks like somebody had a good weekend 

Would you mind PM-ing me your breeder's name?? Your Jack looks SO much like my dad's neighbor's new golden, Charlie.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Such an awesome read/look! What a beautiful, happy boy! That really brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just in case any of the pictures randomly change to lake pictures... I have no idea what's going on with that.  Darn photobucket didn't like me organizing old pictures and downloading new ones.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Your boy is *stunning*.

Looks a tad spoiled too 

Great photos.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He's one handsome, young, pup! Beautiful pictures of his day!


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

What a beautiful, happy boy


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Such lovely pictures of your beautiful boy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your boy and your garden!


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the photos with commentaries 
What a lovely day with your beautiful Jack.
Very spoiled indeed :new (11):


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well if his head is too big, it's because everyone is always telling Him how handsome he is. !


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is one beautiful garden and golden...breath taking


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Well if his head is too big, it's because everyone is always telling Him how handsome he is. !


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Loved all the pics and your story!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful photos and well matched comments. My favorites are head shots. I can see the way he looks at you he is your heart dog.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats so so lovely, it actually brought tears to my eyes  Love the comments with the lovely photos..wonderful, thank you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a wonderful pictorial story. Your boy is STUNNING. I get asked a lot of Gambler is a mix because he has a blocky head. Only people who don't know goldens would ask.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I so enjoyed the weekend pictures and commentary. Always love seeing pictures of your handsome, happy boy.


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

What great pictures. Your boy is beautiful.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful pics & story! Love him, and we get the same all the time....are you sure he's a golden? Yup....I'm sure....but he's not like the others I've seen! Haha....


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful photos, and even more beautiful dog....Looks like he had a great time this weekend


----------

